

Twelve Year Old Top Selling Girl Scout's Sales Tips - wushupork
http://www.fastcompany.com/3026709/dialed/sales-secrets-from-a-top-selling-girl-scout

======
joezydeco
_As a top-selling Girl Scout in the San Jacinto Council (Texas), she sold
5,131 boxes of cookies last year. At four dollars a box, she could buy a car,
her mother and troop leader Kimberly Welsh, jokes_

They must have a great pricing scheme in their troop or get the cookies for
free, because in my daughter's troop that $4 per box only results in $0.65/box
of profits (16.25%) given back to the girls. It's really an inefficient way to
raise money.

On the other hand my son's Cub Scout pack sells overpriced lousy popcorn, but
at least Trail's End kicks 66% of the money back to the boys (33% to the pack,
33% to the local council)

------
ergoproxy
They forgot about Sales Secret #6: Sell Girl Scout Cookies Outside Marijuana
Dispensaries: "According to her mother, [Danielle] Lei sold 37 more boxes
catering to the munchies crowd than what she sold during the same two-hour
period outside a Safeway store the next day, proving once again that when it
comes to business it’s all about _location, location, location_." Read the
full article "Girl Scout Sells Cookies Outside Medical Marijuana Clinic" in
TIME (Feb. 21, 2014) at [http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/02/21/smart-cookie-
girl-scout-...](http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/02/21/smart-cookie-girl-scout-
sets-up-shop-outside-marijuana-dispensary/#ixzz2uI3WHEET")

